# Cheap Scroll Saw Light



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

I have a Delta Scroll Saw, not great, but it does a pretty good job. The only thing I really don't like about it is that it didn't come with a light. But I fixed that today.

I was walking through Walmart and saw a LED light made for grills. It is battery powered and has a light head on a flexible neck. It was only $10, so I decided to give it a try.

I clamped it on the saw arm and turned the light and the saw on. The light stayed where I put it and lit up the area around the blade really well. I would say that it was well worth the $10.

Hunter


----------



## subdajj (Mar 9, 2013)

How about some pictures


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

Sorry it took so long. I've been on vacation. Here are a few pictures.

First the package the light came in.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=73256&stc=1&d=1371141130

Second the light on the saw.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=73257&stc=1&d=1371141130

Finally the way I clamped it on the saw handle.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=73258&stc=1&d=1371141130


----------



## Chataigner (May 30, 2013)

Neat, I use something similar, but mains powered, for my band saw. It really helps to be able to move the light around a bit depending on the job.


----------

